# How Long Shall it Take for Nintendo's Draconian Policies to Backfire Upon Them?



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Nintendo has a nasty reputation for cracking down on fanmade games of their own franchises, and the players obviously do not like that; defending one's own property is perfectly fine, but being completely tyrannical and oppressing the players who love the franchises is certainly not acceptable.

I have been wondering when this draconian practice shall eventually return to hurt Nintendo, when the backlash shall strike them, and I am certain that it _shall_ happen; notice that I am speaking of _when_ it shall occur, and not _if;_ the people can tolerate only so much abuse and oppression before they rebel against their oppressors, and, as much as I admire and respect Nintendo for their amazing games and their impact upon the video game industry, I shall enjoy seeing karma catch up to them.

What does everyone else say about this? How log shall it take for Nintendo's draconian policies to backfire upon them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 6, 2021)

Probably never.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoshibottter (Sep 6, 2021)

A long time, the brainwashed children know nothing of this.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Probably never.



The Soviet Union was in power for many decades, but it eventually collapsed, so Nintendo cannot maintain such policies forever.

Please do not think that I want to see Nintendo go bankrupt, because that would be as disastrous as was Atari's collapse in the early 1980's; I simply wish to see Nintendo be more lenient toward fanmade games, as is Sega; players shall be more willingly to purchase games from a company if that company is friendly toward their customers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2021)

As long as grown ass adults play Mario then there's no stopping Ningendo from stealing your money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2021)

Never, as the main people who play Nintendo's games don't give a darn about fan made games of their favorite game.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The Soviet Union was in power for many decades, but it eventually collapsed, so Nintendo cannot maintain such policies forever.



IIRC the Soviets didn't fall alone, the US helped beat them.

Who's gonna beat Nintendo?


----------



## Karma (Sep 6, 2021)

Never

They were hella anti youtube until 2018ish. It was too big to keep fighting so they eased up.

Fan games r hella niche and dont have industry giants backing them.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2021)

Casual folk probably never even heard of those fangames let alone care about them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2021)

It's like disney, they aren't changing and they want firm control over their rights on IPs. If you let people create fan mario games and he eventually becomes so mainstream in that space he could become uh public access. I forgot the law term for it. But yeah if he's so commonly used in the public space it will deteriorate your claim of ownership over him and the brand to an extent.

Recent event I saw in the news. Hosting modded smash games, they will call the tourney organizers with a cease and desist. It's beyond backwards.
Like ten year old modded game they don't want you playing and broadcasting it. Note the people playing are using the original disc and consoles so it's not pirated or anything like that. Dead game to boot.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> It's like disney, they aren't changing and they want firm control over their rights on IPs. If you let people create fan mario games and he eventually becomes so mainstream in that space he could become uh public access. I forgot the law term for it. But yeah if he's so commonly used in the public space it will deteriorate your claim of ownership over him and the brand to an extent.


Most Mario fan games are trash anyways.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The Soviet Union was in power for many decades, but it eventually collapsed, so Nintendo cannot maintain such policies forever.


Bruh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Most Mario fan games are trash anyways.



And the best fan games are better than the real ones, especially the New series. Nintendo itself basically gave up on 2D Mario and just went with Mario Maker a.k.a Monetizing fangames 101

Also, these Café-esque threads around here are just awful. The fuck does the Soviet Union has to do with anything? This sounds like a Big Lebowski conversation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2021)

Also, Nintendo had draconian policies since day 1, especially as a hardware maker. The threats and restrictions they pulled to retail stores that sold the competition in the 90s was fucking ridiculous. And the bitterness they'd publicly show when they lost face in big exclusivity deals was awesome, like Yamauchi, the N president at the time, going on public record that RPG fans are lonely losers that stay at home all day - after FF7 became PS exclusive. I'm not even scratching the surface.

No one cares. Even today. Especially about nerd shit like fangames.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 7, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No one cares. Even today. Especially about nerd shit like fangames.


I mean I care about nerd shit, and a fangame in particular  

But Nintendo ain't the USSR lmao.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2021)

Naruto said:


> I mean I care about nerd shit, and a fangame in particular



I talk like an asshole but you know what I mean. It's like Khris said, the average gaymer could not care less about Nintendo's shit practices they've had since their beginnings as a game publisher or even the shit practices they're piling up now.

The PC gaming scene literally built itself  into a juggernaut by grooming professionals that all had their nerdy start doing mods and fangames off popular series and we have Nintendo acting like fangames, when done right, can't be just as good or even better than actual releases. As far as I'm concerned, AM2R is the best Metroid game to have been released in the last 11 years.  Out of Other M, Samus Returns, Federation Force and Dread, only Dread has a shot to actually beat it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2021)

Nintendo aint getting Soviet Union'd () anytime soon. And if they were, it most likely will not be because of outcry over their behavior towards fangames.



RemChu said:


> Recent event I saw in the news. Hosting modded smash games, they will call the tourney organizers with a cease and desist. It's beyond backwards.
> Like ten year old modded game they don't want you playing and broadcasting it. Note the people playing are using the original disc and consoles so it's not pirated or anything like that. Dead game to boot.


This was hilarious because in response to Nintendo canning those online melee tourneys, everyone was up in arms going around saying "Free Smash." And it gained traction - trended on twitter and eventually was infesting official Splatoon tourneys and whatnot. But then Nintendo released the Sephiroth trailer. And in an instant, the free smash movement was buried. The most fervent supporters and content creators who were raising up a fervor over it were all back to just going bananas for Seph, making hype videos and theorizing his moveset and going crazy about the hilarious murdering Mario imagery. Those few left who gave a shit still were completely drowned out.

It just goes to show - people love their shit. They will live and die by what they make. As long as they keep making appealing things that people love, they will most definitely not  be feeling company shaking consequences over something like backlash over fangames.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo aint getting Soviet Union'd () anytime soon. And if they were, it most likely will not be because of outcry over their behavior towards fangames.
> 
> 
> This was hilarious because in response to Nintendo canning those online melee tourneys, everyone was up in arms going around saying "Free Smash." And it gained traction - trended on twitter and eventually was infesting official Splatoon tourneys and whatnot. But then Nintendo released the Sephiroth trailer. And in an instant, the free smash movement was buried. The most fervent supporters and content creators who were raising up a fervor over it were all back to just going bananas for Seph, making hype videos and theorizing his moveset and going crazy about the hilarious murdering Mario imagery. Those few left who gave a shit still were completely drowned out.
> ...



It happened again last weekend they cancelled a tourney that was planned a year ago. ~_~ People already had books flights and hotels too.

Yeah nostalgic franchises and company sooooooooo they can do no wrong.
Same with Disney.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2021)

RemChu said:


> It happened again last weekend they cancelled a tourney that was planned a year ago. ~_~ People already had books flights and hotels too.
> 
> Yeah nostalgic franchises and company sooooooooo they can do no wrong.
> Same with Disney.


Oh, they did it again. I dunno why, but last year's smash controversy still feels like it belongs in the "recent" category for me  Is there another comparatively huge uproar over this one? If it gets big like last year's thing, well, Nintendo is sitting on one more Smash reveal


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2021)

Why is everyone here taking the side of the giant tyrannical corporation? Do you not care at all for the average citizens? Are you so brainwashed by those in power that you automatically defend them?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is everyone here taking the side of the giant tyrannical corporation?


----------



## xenos5 (Sep 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is everyone here taking the side of the giant tyrannical corporation? Do you not care at all for the average citizens? Are you so brainwashed by those in power that you automatically defend them?




How much you care about this issue depends on whether you give a shit about fan games. If you don’t see it as a cause worth fighting for then that does not mean you’re “defending the big corporation”.

And ultimately gamers have fought for issues they do actually care about and forced changes in the industry as a result. The backlash against the Xbone made Microsoft give up on shit like Always Online DRM, or making it so games are tied to consoles (their attempt to push back against the used games market which also would’ve hurt people wanting to lend games to their friends as collateral). And the backlash against Starwars Battlefront 2’s Lootboxes was so bad it not only got them taken out of the game but made legislators in different parts of the world start talking about regulating lootboxes as gambling (And the Netherlands actually acted on that and has regulation on it in place now).

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you not care at all for the average citizens?



What has the average citizens done for me lately?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The Soviet Union was in power for many decades, but it eventually collapsed, so Nintendo cannot maintain such policies forever.



The relaxing of information transparency/availability (glasnost by Gurbachev) to the public (lifting off the iron curtain censorship) helped a lot in accelerating the collapse of the soviet system and so did the returning waves of soviet vets from the Soviet-Afghanistan war (1979-1989), telling their horror stories what was really going on in the field versus what the Propaganda the civilians were being fed to back home.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 8, 2021)

Meanwhile, MOTHER 3 fan translation stans like me awkwardly floating in the nebulous abyss...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What has the average citizens done for me lately?



What has any giant corporation done for you, recently?



butcher50 said:


> The relaxing of information transparency/availability (glasnost by Gurbachev) to the public (lifting off the iron curtain censorship) helped a lot in accelerating the collapse of the soviet system and so did the returning waves of soviet vets from the Soviet-Afghanistan war (1979-1989), telling their horror stories what was really going on in the field versus what the Propaganda the civilians were being fed to back home.



That only lends credibility to my argument; eventually, fans will become frustrated with Nintendo's policies and stop purchasing their games, which shall force Nintendo to reconsider their policies regarding fan games.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Nintendo has a nasty reputation for cracking down on fanmade games of their own franchises, and the players obviously do not like that; defending one's own property is perfectly fine, but being completely tyrannical and oppressing the players who love the franchises is certainly not acceptable.
> 
> I have been wondering when this draconian practice shall eventually return to hurt Nintendo, when the backlash shall strike them, and I am certain that it _shall_ happen; notice that I am speaking of _when_ it shall occur, and not _if;_ the people can tolerate only so much abuse and oppression before they rebel against their oppressors, and, as much as I admire and respect Nintendo for their amazing games and their impact upon the video game industry, I shall enjoy seeing karma catch up to them.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? How log shall it take for Nintendo's draconian policies to backfire upon them?


There are laws to follow ,  it's still a business.

What those fans should do is make their own shit and then approach the big N.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What has any giant corporation done for you, recently?
> 
> 
> 
> That only lends credibility to my argument; eventually, fans will become frustrated with Nintendo's policies and stop purchasing their games, which shall force Nintendo to reconsider their policies regarding fan games.


Why would people stop purchasing games because an extreme minority aren't allowed to make illegal fan games and share them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What has any giant corporation done for you, recently?



Metroid Dread is coming out soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Sep 9, 2021)

There's not tyranny here, just a bunch of obsessive franchise fanboys. Just make / play something original instead of feeling entitled to a company's IP lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> Meanwhile, MOTHER 3 fan translation stans like me awkwardly floating in the nebulous abyss...



As far as I'm concerned, Nintendo doesn't want to sell Mother 3, fuck them. The fantranslation is perfect, done by an actual professional game translator and you can install it in literally 3 minutes.

Anyone can have english Mother 3 playable for free, fans still ask Nintendo to release so they can literally give their money and the best they is do a shitty Robot Chicken joke.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Garcher said:


> There's not tyranny here, just a bunch of obsessive franchise fanboys. Just make / play something original instead of feeling entitled to a company's IP lol.



How is releasing a personal fan creation purely out of passion for free being entitled of anything? The fuck does that even mean? How about we tell companies to start cracking fanfiction.net and sue Evangelimoon porn fic writers.

Making a fangame is just as legitimate as making a cosplay or a piece of art or a youtube video. That last thing, by the way, Nintendo literally tried to reign in for itself and make money off of.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How is releasing a personal fan creation purely out of passion for free is being entitled of anything? The fuck does that even mean? How about we tell companies to start cracking fanfiction.net and sue Evangelimoon porn fic writers.
> 
> Making a fangame is just as legitimate as making a cosplay or a piece of art or a youtube video. That last thing, by the way, Nintendo literally tried to reign in for itself and money off of.


Making a fangame is (for Nintendo) more like uploading an anime and sharing it for free. And those get increasingly taken down as well, because the rightholders think it lowers their profit. If people start making high quality fangames that eventually become mainstream, people might feel less incentive to autistically buy Nintendo products just for these IPs.
It's not just a fan creation, it's something that might compete with what Nintendo wants to sell


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2021)

Garcher said:


> Making a fangame is (for Nintendo) more like uploading an anime and sharing it for free.



...no, that's what emulating a game is if you wanna use that specific analogy.

Making a fangame is creating something from scratch based on pre-existing material. Just like fans who draw art. Or fans who make clothes for cosplay. Or fans who smelt swords just to make a real life Mastersword.

If the fangames get too good, Nintendo should do what plenty of video game companies already do in this day and age. Hire the devs. Or even officialize the game in some way. Or just not be dicks about it. Shit, Plenty of artists out there draw better than actual Nintendo artists, should we call the Nintendo FBI on them now? Nothing about this tracks, bro.

This "PEOPLE WON'T BUY GAMES ANYMORE CAUSE SOME NERD MADE A GOOD GAME" crap is lawyer shpiel. Makes absolutely 0 sense, if anything just creates more buzz around the series - How do you think Sonic is still fucking gigantic even though 95% of their games are crap? Demonizing fans because they channel their passion into work is the lamest shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sequester (Sep 9, 2021)

just here to show my support for the word draconian

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That only lends credibility to my argument; eventually, fans will become frustrated with Nintendo's policies and stop purchasing their games, which shall force Nintendo to reconsider their policies regarding fan games.



The problem is getting the information to the people everywhere and getting the people to care, at the very least to recognize that the way Nintendo goes about it is wrong, the basic impression I get is that the overwhelming majority is not aware of the problem and doesn't care.

My best guess based on patterns until a huge scandal hits the news and social media on a very base level ( where literally everyone sees them for the unfair bullies that they are without a shadow of doubt) nothing is gonna change.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Sep 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Nintendo has a nasty reputation for cracking down on fanmade games of their own franchises, and the players obviously do not like that; defending one's own property is perfectly fine, but being completely tyrannical and oppressing the players who love the franchises is certainly not acceptable.
> 
> I have been wondering when this draconian practice shall eventually return to hurt Nintendo, when the backlash shall strike them, and I am certain that it _shall_ happen; notice that I am speaking of _when_ it shall occur, and not _if;_ the people can tolerate only so much abuse and oppression before they rebel against their oppressors, and, as much as I admire and respect Nintendo for their amazing games and their impact upon the video game industry, I shall enjoy seeing karma catch up to them.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? How log shall it take for Nintendo's draconian policies to backfire upon them?


They have already fallen from grace. They are no longer anywhere near the biggest baddest gaming company in the market. Sony destroys them completely. Even the big list of exclusive titles they used to boast of so highly are now dwarfed by Sony. Nintendo already admitted defeat with Switch which plays the role of a secondary/side console. It made clear that they didn't have the courage to contend directly for the top spot.

ALl that being said though I don't think any other game franchise has as many recognised fan games or hacks as Pokemon & Mario


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 9, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Nintendo doesn't want to sell Mother 3, fuck them. The fantranslation is perfect, done by an actual professional game translator and you can install it in literally 3 minutes.
> 
> Anyone can have english Mother 3 playable for free, fans still ask Nintendo to release so they can literally give their money and the best they is do a shitty Robot Chicken joke.


I understand that, I absolutely do.

But when the perfectly legit argument (that many people have already brought up in this thread), that most people don't care or know nothing about fan games/fan projects, then that presents another obvious issue.

If a huge amount of people aren't going to even see this as an option, then how effective of a solution is it really?

My main driving force for even giving a shit about an official release is to give many more people a chance to experience a game like MOTHER 3. Although, I suppose I'm still just blowing smoke at the end of this argument, because as we've also kept arguing, a business is a business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Sep 12, 2021)

Never because Nintendo has a niche. 

There's no other companies really making the sort of games they do. Few other companies can claim to have a certain ''Disney magic'' in their work, the extensive list of IP's, the focus on local multiplayer and whatnot. 

For a long time now Nintendo has crafted a little bubble for themselves where they exist within the industry but technically don't really compete with Microsoft and Sony. Until they face competition on their own turf Nintendo won't feel the need to change.


----------



## Karma (Sep 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> fans will become frustrated with Nintendo's policies and stop purchasing their games


Nintendo has a monopoly on all Nintendo games, so thats not gonna happen


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2021)

Garcher said:


> people might feel less incentive to autistically buy Nintendo products just for these IPs.


That would never happen, though.

Nintendo fans are absurdly rabid about the company and everything they put out, even if they were drowning in fan games they'd still keep buying the official stuff. Not to mention a large segment of the nintendo fanbase (within the subgroup of people aware of this at all) go out of their way to point out AM2R is unofficial and therefore not deserving of being included in conversations of which metroid games are best.

But even if that weren't the case, Nintendo would still have big budget and well polished products to offer, for which there will always be a market, and that's a niche fan projects can't possibly fill.

SEGA is much better with this stuff. Sonic Mania is basically a fan game they happily elevated and published.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2021)

For every 10 fan games shut down, Nintendo also makes a cool game worth buying. I'm too old and tired to stick to my morals pertaining shit I do in my free time. I barely have 9 hours a week for nerd shit. If I want to spend it playing Metroid Dread I'm gonna fucking do it.

Just think of it as making love to a hooker. It's wrong on every level and you feel like shit inside, but damn does it feel gewd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For every 10 fan games shut down, Nintendo also makes a cool game worth buying. I'm too old and tired to stick to my morals pertaining shit I do in my free time. I barely have 9 hours a week for nerd shit. If I want to spend it playing Metroid Dread I'm gonna fucking do it.
> 
> Just think of it as making love to a hooker. It's wrong on every level and you feel like shit inside, but damn does it feel gewd.



Dread is like a legitimate miracle, I thought Metroid was shelved like F-Zero after SM made really shit sales. I dislike Nintendo's business but not the Devs. Those guys be tight. I'd buy Sakamoto a beer just bringing back Samus in style after fucking it up for so long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dread is like a legitimate miracle, I thought Metroid was shelved like F-Zero after SM made shit sales. I dislike Nintendo's business but not the Devs. Those guys be tight. I'd buy Sakamoto a beer just bringing back Samus in style after fucking it up for so long



I'd buy Sakurai some supplements.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2021)

Maybe one day, but the thing is that Nintendo makes a good product. More often than not their games are near flawless. As a person who writes and knows people who create things and do photography I am kind of sympathetic to intellectual property. I draw a distinction between things like fan art and fiction and fan games which could take the place of the experience of the real games. Like people can go on and on about this, but the law gives a company the responsibility to be protective of its properties. If companies don't do that it's their business, but I think Sony especially hides behind Nintendo's policies because it really helps them too. 

And like, what, am I just going to not buy new 3D Mario games.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The Soviet Union was in power for many decades, but it eventually collapsed, so Nintendo cannot maintain such policies forever.



The US helped with that.

Maybe if the US treat Nintendo with even 1/10th of that pressure, it'll happen lol  

Not that I'd complain, fangames should be legal.


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> The US helped with that.



The then highly illegal/controversial radio channel "Voice of America" was inspirational for the people back in a day.

and of course Ronald Reagan tricking the Soviet Union into bankrupting itself with the ever escalating Arms Race (like the project Star Wars hoax)

(it's a sad shame that my old country is backsliding to strict authoritarianism all over again, all just to keep one guy in power for another 10+ years)


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 17, 2021)

butcher50 said:


> The then highly illegal/controversial radio channel "Voice of America" was inspirational for the people back in a day.
> 
> (it's a sad shame that my old country is backsliding to strict authoritarianism all over again, all just to keep on guy in power for another 10+ years)



What country are you from, out of curiosity?


----------



## Island (Sep 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been wondering when this draconian practice shall eventually return to hurt Nintendo


And who's going to do it?

Nintendo makes Scrooge McDuck-tier money off families and casual gamers. They can afford to upset the hardcore gamers who will probably keep buying their stuff anyway.


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> What country are you from, out of curiosity?



Russia, but i'm not there anymore.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 17, 2021)

Island said:


> And who's going to do it?



This. Who even cares enough to do it that has the power to do it, and who has the power to do it that cares?



Island said:


> Nintendo makes Scrooge McDuck-tier money off families and casual gamers. They can afford to upset the hardcore gamers who will probably keep buying their stuff anyway.



This.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 17, 2021)

butcher50 said:


> Russia, but i'm not there anymore.



Ah. Where are you now?

Remember learning Russian in college. Only did Intro unfortunately, thought it would be hard (totally different alphabet from English as you know haha), but I did ok and found it pretty neat. Not sure how much I remember though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 17, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Ah. Where are you now?
> 
> Remember learning Russian in college. Only did Intro unfortunately, thought it would be hard (totally different alphabet from English as you know haha), but I did ok and found it pretty neat. Not sure how much I remember though


somewhere in the middle east

Well you just got to keep in mind that the main difference between our languages IMO is that we don't have articles, we use case endings, lots of cases.

a lot of russians who learned to talk in english but lack years of actual practice/exposure with reading and writing in it on their own, tend to skip articles which sounds weird/annoying to native english speakers.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 17, 2021)

butcher50 said:


> somewhere in the middle east
> 
> Well you just got to keep in mind that we don't have articles, we use case endings, lots of cases.



Okay.  

Fair.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Island said:


> And who's going to do it?



My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies, but a more realistic, and more sinister, tactic would be to educate the general consumers about Nintendo's tyrannical tendencies, and convince those people to not purchase their products, and hurt Nintendo in a financial way.

Or,if that fails, the people who make the fan games could simply alter the names of the characters and settings in their games to avoid incurring Nintendo's ire.



Island said:


> Nintendo makes Scrooge McDuck-tier money off families and casual gamers. They can afford to upset the hardcore gamers who will probably keep buying their stuff anyway.



If I were a video game designer, I would appeal specifically to hardcore gamers and ignore the casual players, because I believe in quality over quantity.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Island (Sep 19, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies


Are we still talking about Nintendo?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Island said:


> Are we still talking about Nintendo?



Yes, why are you asking that?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 19, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies, but a more realistic, and more sinister, tactic would be to educate the general consumers about Nintendo's tyrannical tendencies, and convince those people to not purchase their products, and hurt Nintendo in a financial way.
> 
> Or,if that fails, the people who make the fan games could simply alter the names of the characters and settings in their games to avoid incurring Nintendo's ire.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


>



Why are users here so fond of using those emoticons to respond to my posts?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, why are you asking that?


Because what you said in that post was pretty insane, man.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Because what you said in that post was pretty insane, man.



I have been a member of this forum since 2006; have you not read anything that I have posted, before?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies, but a more realistic, and more sinister, tactic would be to educate the general consumers about Nintendo's tyrannical tendencies, and convince those people to not purchase their products, and hurt Nintendo in a financial way.



Get off the internet. You clearly need vacations from it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to *hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies,* but a more realistic, and more sinister, tactic would be to educate the general consumers about Nintendo's tyrannical tendencies, and convince those people to not purchase their products, and hurt Nintendo in a financial way.
> 
> Or,if that fails, the people who make the fan games could simply alter the names of the characters and settings in their games to avoid incurring Nintendo's ire.
> 
> ...




Heeeeey hey hey heeeeey whoaaaaaaaaa!

I'm in a room with people trying to sleep here! You can't be making me bust a rib like this bro!

I need to screenshot this. This is Marine meme levels.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been a member of this forum since 2006; have you not read anything that I have posted, before?



OHHHHH DOUBLE WHAMMY!


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 20, 2021)

Ah. What a beautiful day this turned out to be. It can't get better and so off to bed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies, but a more realistic, and more sinister, tactic would be to educate the general consumers about Nintendo's tyrannical tendencies, and convince those people to not purchase their products, and hurt Nintendo in a financial way.
> 
> Or,if that fails, the people who make the fan games could simply alter the names of the characters and settings in their games to avoid incurring Nintendo's ire.



Ooooof. You finally matched Sexual Maturity™. Congratulations.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 20, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Get off the internet. You clearly need vacations from it.



I think that I am doing perfectly well on the internet, so I do not need a vacation from it.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ooooof. You finally matched Sexual Maturity™. Congratulations.



How,exactly, is this subject related to sexual maturity?


----------



## xenos5 (Sep 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies,* but a more realistic, and more sinister, tactic would be to educate the general consumers about Nintendo's tyrannical tendencies, and convince those people to not purchase their products, and hurt Nintendo in a financial way.
> 
> Or,if that fails, the people who make the fan games could simply alter the names of the characters and settings in their games to avoid incurring Nintendo's ire.
> 
> ...


Honestly. No joke, if that’s your ideal solution you need to get some help. I understand the joking responses to this post but I feel like it needs to be illustrated WHY this is bad. Because if DDJ does not understand that, he would be liable to show up in a news article someday if THIS is what he actually sees as an ideal solution.

That “ideal solution” is pretty much the same logic as the arsonist who targeted KyoAni’s HQ a few years ago. They made a decision he didn’t like and he unjustifiably fucking burned the main building of an anime studio which cost the lives of some amazingly talented people over some absolute petty bullshit.

No decision by a corporation can justify a violent response like that. That’s just flat out wrong and ESPECIALLY unwarranted for a friggin videogame company. You can hate the execs all you want there are people who work at Nintendo who are crazy talented, dedicated, and caring and they do not deserve to have their lives threatened over something they have no control over, especially over something so inconsequential in the grand scheme of all shitty things done by just big game studios (just for a few examples the horrendous crunch that went on at BioWare leading up to Anthem’s release where people just mentally broke down and left work for months after, which got coined as “stress casualties”. Or all the stuff coming out about Activision-Blizzard’s horrifically bad sexual harassment).

Those are far more serious issues (and still not as bad as bigger corporations outside the videogame industry) and they STILL do not warrant the kind of response you thought would somehow make sense for Nintendo’s “crime” of… shutting down fan-games… What the ones who perpetrated those more serious issues do deserve is firings and legal crackdowns and they seem to be getting exactly that in Activision-Blizzard’s case thankfully.

TL;DR Put this shit in perspective man. I doubt you’d want a militia showing up at your workplace if whatever company you work for did something some random guy didn’t agree with. So think through how other people would fucking feel about being put through something like that for fuck’s sake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I think that I am doing perfectly well on the internet, so I do not need a vacation from it.



Get a second opinion. This is not what perfectly well looks like.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My ideal solution would be for the people who dislike their policies to hire private military groups to threaten them with complete annihilation if they did not relax their policies, but a more realistic, and more sinister, tactic would be to educate the general consumers about Nintendo's tyrannical tendencies, and convince those people to not purchase their products, and hurt Nintendo in a financial way.


top 10 DDJ quotes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 21, 2021)

I like how educating consumers to make a stand with their wallets is seen as far more sinister than hiring military groups to intimidate them with the threat of mass murder and bloodshed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Or,if that fails, the people who make the fan games could simply alter the names of the characters and settings in their games to avoid incurring Nintendo's ire.


Look up what happened to the fan project for Mother 4.

Yeah, kinda became it's own thing. Meaning, I guess you're not too far off with that part at least.

Now the rest of what you said is the raving of a psychopath, but let's not go there...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 21, 2021)

How did I just notice this thread now? 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ooooof. You finally matched Sexual Maturity™. Congratulations.


I swear, the shit he posts keeps getting more fucked up and stupid  I don’t know how he has not been banned at this point. Especially after what happened in the FF7 Remake thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 21, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Honestly. No joke, if that’s your ideal solution you need to get some help. I understand the joking responses to this post but I feel like it needs to be illustrated WHY this is bad. Because if DDJ does not understand that, he would be liable to show up in a news article someday if THIS is what he actually sees as an ideal solution.
> 
> That “ideal solution” is pretty much the same logic as the arsonist who targeted KyoAni’s HQ a few years ago. They made a decision he didn’t like and he unjustifiably fucking burned the main building of an anime studio which cost the lives of some amazingly talented people over some absolute petty bullshit.
> 
> ...



Did you actually think that I was serious when I said that?



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I like how educating consumers to make a stand with their wallets is seen as far more sinister than hiring military groups to intimidate them with the threat of mass murder and bloodshed



It is, because the word "sinister" implies subtlety and subterfuge.



BlazingInferno said:


> I swear, the shit he posts keeps getting more fucked up and stupid I don’t know how he has not been banned at this point. Especially after what happened in the FF7 Remake thread



I have not been banned because I have freedom of speech, and I have not actually said anything that is cause for me to be banned. I could wonder the same thing about you, given how rude and abrasive your posts tend to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh another factor that played it's role in bringing the Soviet union down by the end of the 80s/early 90s that's often overlooked and I forget it too (on top of the economy draining arms race with the US and oil prices plummeting): how sick and tired the Russian mainland population got with paying what is essentially upkeep/loyalty taxes for all these southern republics states and especially the 'allied' buffer countries in eastern/central Europe for basically nothing in return (for the average civilian)

Empire building isn't so great when you end up on the losing end in terms of money despite being the conqueror, having nothing to show for it other then some pretty propaganda points that have no real effect on your quality of life and will be instantly forgotten the next day.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Get off the internet. You clearly need vacations from it.


How many vacations?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How likely is it that Nintendo shall suffer that fate?



Not likely. 

The Soviets angered and offended people in far, far more serious ways than Nintendo did, and far, far more powerful people at that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How likely is it that Nintendo shall suffer that fate?



1# more and more people will have to become aware of Nintendo's shittiness and turn away, until it becomes a critical rolling mass with no breaks.

2# an additional factor that will bring people together against Nintendo other then fan-made games getting shutdown, Nintendo will really need to overstep with their arrogance and step on a big PR disaster mine that will expose them.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

